#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  這兩天論壇連不上的原因

## 狼王白牙

無預警停機時間約從 6/11 日 16 時 到 6/13 日 23 時

因週六受到附近變電所跳電波及所致, 且端午假期無人將主機重開

因此野疆及樂園暫停了約兩天, 日後將會考慮把論壇放於更穩定的

空間上。


相關新聞:

http://yam.udn.com/yamnews/daily/2728287.shtml

2005.06.12　 中國時報

----------

